# Snowblower / Sub Looking for Work in Spring Valley Mn



## Captain55975 (Dec 28, 2006)

I am interested in being a sub snowblowing residential driveways and sidewalks in the Spring Valley MN area. Please email me if interested.

[email protected]

I have a 12HP 33IN snowblower and shovel.


----------

